# MAC Pro Prices



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 28, 2008)

Mods: Feel free to make this a sticky since I know this is a common issue, people looking for MAC Pro pricing.

Here are the standard United States prices for MAC Pro items (no discount). If you are looking for something specific, I recommend going to Edit and clicking on Find On This Page and search for the item name. =)

#174 Angled Contour Brush - $71.00

Beauty Powder/Loose - 21.00

Powder Blush, Blushcreme, Sculpting Powder, Shaping Powder - 18.00

Powder Blush, Blushcreme, Sculpting Powder, Shaping Powder (Pro Palette Pan) - 15.00

Small Eyeshadow - 14.50

Small Eyeshadow (Pro Palette Pan) - 11.00

Pro Palette X 4 (Empty Eyeshadow Quad) - 3.50

Pro Palette Small (Empty 15 Eyeshadow Palette), Pro Palette Compact (Empty 6 Blush Palette) - 12.00

Cream Colour Base - 16.50

Eye Pencil - 13.00

MAC Pencil - 13.00

Creme Liner - 11.50

Lipstick - 14.00

Lipmix - 11.50

Glitter - 16.00

Reflects Glitter - 17.50

Pigment - 19.50

Paint Sticks - 19.00

Chroma Cakes - 22.00

Chromaline (launches October 2008) - 16.50

Mixing Medium Alcohol Base, Face and Body, Waterbase - 16.00

Mixing Medium Eyeliner, Lash - 12.00

Mixing Medium Gel - 20.00

Micronized Airbrush Formula - 27.00

Micronized Airbrush Cleanser - 21.00

Micronized Airbrush Gravity Feed Airbrush Gun, Side Feed Airbrush Gun - 140.00

Micronized Airbrush Side Feed Cap Adapter - 5.00

Micronized Airbrush Studio Compressor - 285.00

Full Coverage Foundation - 28.00

Face & Body Foundation - 32.00

Hyper Real SPF15 Foundation - 28.00

Select Cover-Up - 15.50

Pastel Studio Fix - 26.00

Studio Finish Face Powder - 18.50

Studio Finish Skin Corrector - 11.00

Set Powder Invisible - 24.00

Set Powder (colored) - 21.00

False Lash - 12.00

Lip Erase - 14.50

Mascara - 11.00

Make-up Brief Case - 150.00

Make-up Knapsack - 150.00

Make-up Tool Belt - 39.00

Oval Tweezer, Point Tweezer, Universal Tweezer - 28.00

Duo Adhesive/Black - 4.00

Glycerin Spray - 10.00

Lipmix Insert Tray Refill Set - 9.00

Pro Wedges - 5.00


----------

